# Has anyone tried an anti bark coller



## poppies (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, We have a westie puppy millie she is 9 months old, We re-homed her a couple of months ago and she has settled in really well but just lately she has started to bark a lot more, mainly at the TV if any other dogs come on, (she sits waiting for them sometimes) also she barks if left out side the shop for a few mins, we have another dog who hardly barks at all, and we would like to calm millies barking down so wondered if anti bark collers work if any one has any advice this would be great


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Most dogs bark at other dogs on the tele don't they?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes they do very well,
my dogs bark at the tv but shut up when i tell them 2 or they will go on and on


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

carol said:


> yes they do very well,
> my dogs bark at the tv but shut up when i tell them 2 or they will go on and on


Same here, he goes running up the garden and searches for the source of the barking nearly everytime there's dogs barking on the TV unless I explain to him its on the TV.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol if fade puts on 101 dalmatians crystal always runs up to the tv when she see's the dogs.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Are you referring to an e-collar, in order to prevent your dog from barking at the tv...


think she means the spray lemon ones. they work so well


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

It could be the one that puffs air.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

or makes a high pitched noise.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

The problems I have come across with anti bark collars is they are set off by vibration, of the dog barking, or another dog barking, or the dog lying down and banging it on the floor, or someone dropping something, and numerous other things, so the dog can be sprayed for barking and not barking, giving very confusing messages. I've also come across dogs who bark till they empty it and can then carry on barking. 

Having said that they do work for some dogs, but as Carol says, its better if the dog is quiet when you say, the best cure for unwanted behaviour is train it to do something else instead, have you trained some basic obedience ? Maybe going to some training will help, westies are very bright dogs, she would enjoy having something to do.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

arent they trying to ban thee collars.......


----------



## gib (Mar 25, 2008)

My westie does the same. We had "Babe" on the tv the other week and she was going crazy. Its quite funny to watch.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

There are a few anti bark collars on the market. 

If you teach your dog to bark on command it is far easier to stop them on command. You need to remember however, that barking is an essential form of communication, so there are times when it is appropriate to bark.

I was working with one dog who found it a great game to try and catch the spray, so it was a vicious circle lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> I was working with one dog who found it a great game to try and catch the spray, so it was a vicious circle lol


Haha sounds like fun!

I think stopping a dog barking using one of these is a bit cruel really, its like throwing a bucket of water in someones face everytime they try and speak .

Like Nina says barking is a dogs way of communicating!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Haha sounds like fun!
> 
> I think stopping a dog barking using one of these is a bit cruel really, its like throwing a bucket of water in someones face everytime they try and speak .
> 
> Like Nina says barking is a dogs way of communicating!


sometimes i would like to throw a bucket of water in someones face to shut them up, but they would probably thump me, so I'll not bother.

While barking is a form of communication, excessive barking is incredibly annoying, sometimes it is a call for help, but some dogs bark excessively just because they can.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> sometimes i would like to throw a bucket of water in someones face to shut them up, but they would probably thump me, so I'll not bother.
> 
> While barking is a form of communication, excessive barking is incredibly annoying, sometimes it is a call for help, but some dogs bark excessively just because they can.


I hope you don't mean me 

I agree, with everything like this it can have a use in extreme circumstances but there are far too many people looking for a quick fix for minor problems when there are much more humane solutions.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I hope you don't mean me
> 
> I agree, with everything like this it can have a use in extreme circumstances but there are far too many people looking for a quick fix for minor problems when there are much more humane solutions.


No Alan I didn't mean you, my computer would get wet.

I quite agree, something like excessive barking can be trained out by teaching the dog to do other things, unfortunately with small dog, people often think they can't be trained, westies in my experience (never owned one but had lots in classes) are full of character and highly intelligent, but they do have a habit of going self empoyed if they don't have a job to do, and their chosen occupation is offer chief barker.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> No Alan I didn't mean you, my computer would get wet.


LOL 



Jenny Olley said:


> I quite agree, something like excessive barking can be trained out by teaching the dog to do other things, unfortunately with small dog, people often think they can't be trained, westies in my experience (never owned one but had lots in classes) are full of character and highly intelligent, but they do have a habit of going self empoyed if they don't have a job to do, and their chosen occupation is offer chief barker.


I've never ever come across a quiet Westie, everyone I've had the pleasure of is a noisy b*****d! But like you say they are intelligent and well behaved dogs if well trained, they just seem to like to bark alot! I'm sure with good training the use of a anti-bark collar could be avoided in 9/10 cases, even with a Westie.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes you are right it could, I really don't like anti-barks, for the reasons staed in earlier post, they work off vibration, so all sorts of things set them off, the dog gets squirted at inappropriate times, and can become at best confused and at worst depressed. 

I've met quiet westies, but they are always dogs who are being trained, we have one that comes to our adventure dog days, he takes part in all the activities, and shows some of the bigger breeds up.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Alan, I think I have heard that comment before!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> Why Alan, I think I have heard that comment before!!!!!


Which comment, don't confuse me Nina it's Friday!?!?!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I have a new puppy, well will have soon, so I don't particularly care what day of the week it is.

Anyway Alan, don't you work weekends - we do!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> Well I have a new puppy, well will have soon, so I don't particularly care what day of the week it is.
> 
> Anyway Alan, don't you work weekends - we do!


Yeah I do, Saturday is my busiest day this week which is unusual!


----------

